# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Δοκιμή Cubieboard2

## BDMG

Νεοαποκτηθέν έτοιμο για δοκιμές
*Cubieboard2*

Προορίζεται για υπηρεσίες εντός awmn.


Σημερά και αύριο ευελπιστώ ότι θα προλάβω να του φορέσω 
>> ubuntu server 12.04 
>> OpenWrt
και να δώ αν και τι γίνεται με
>>Fedora και Centos

θα ακολουθήσουν επι της ουσίας δοκιμές...

Οποιος έχει στο μυαλό του να κάνει καμμιά "ανήθηκη" πρόταση, 
ευχαρίστως να τη δοκιμάσουμε πάνω στο cubieboard.

Και οι φωτό:
1). Συγκριτικό μεγέθους
DSC_0183.jpg

2). Γυμνό
DSC_0186.jpg

3). Ντυμένο με διαφανή θήκη που προορίζεται για οικοδόμηση στοίβας πολλών από δαύτα.
DSC_0189.jpg

----------


## nikolas_350

> Οποιος έχει στο μυαλό του να κάνει καμμιά "ανήθηκη" πρόταση, 
> ευχαρίστως να τη δοκιμάσουμε πάνω στο cubieboard.


Βγαίνει δημόσια το forum και δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ ελεύθερα για της ορέξεις μου με την sata θύρα.  :: 
Αν κρίνω όμως από της φωτογραφίες με το καλώδιο sata που παρέχεται, πρέπει να δίνει μόνο 5v για σκληρό 2.5”

Εάν μπορείς να δεις τι ταχύτητες πετυχαίνει.

----------


## BDMG

Σου ετοιμάζω media server με ssd δισκο να δοκιμασεις μονος σου...

----------

